# Quick Sub Question



## ZMoney (Aug 10, 2015)

I've been reading tons about ~$200 subs in the last few days and have narrowed it down to a few choices, but I just don't know which to get. The subs are:

Bic F-12
NX-BAS-500
Dayton Sub 1500
The sub would be used in a 14' by 16' room with a 10' ceiling, almost exclusively for music daily. It would also be used for parties on the weekend. I see it coming down to either the NX-BAS-500 because it has very good reviews for the price (which is now $160 on NewEgg). Or the Dayton 1500 because it is a 15" sub which I feel would displace more/be better for parties.

I do only have about $200 to spend on this so unfortunately I can't go for the "nicer" subs, but if there are any others that I'm missing in this price point that may be better please feel free to mention them. So which one would be best to get? 

Thank you in advance for your time.


----------



## BoredSysAdmin (Mar 6, 2011)

My vote goes for ngx sub. It measures better than any sub in this price point has a right to. Are you sure on 10ft ceiling?


----------



## Insearchof (Oct 21, 2014)

Off your list, I'd also vote for the NX sub. And you're right, the Dayton may give you a bit more output.
It would appear that the NX has a better overall sound quality so if that's your priority I'm betting the Dayton stays in 2nd place.
With either, will you have the ability to try them in various places or are you stuck with a specific spot based on their size?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I would third the NXG.


----------



## ZMoney (Aug 10, 2015)

BoredSysAdmin said:


> My vote goes for ngx sub. It measures better than any sub in this price point has a right to. Are you sure on 10ft ceiling?


The ceiling in question is from a dorm room which when i jump and try to touch it I barely skim it just like a basketball rim, which are 10' high. I'm in a hallway of all singles with some friends occupying the rooms around me so hopefully the noise issue won't be that bad. Although last year it was a little ridiculous with a less powerful sub.:heehee:


Insearchof said:


> Off your list, I'd also vote for the NX sub. And you're right, the Dayton may give you a bit more output.
> It would appear that the NX has a better overall sound quality so if that's your priority I'm betting the Dayton stays in 2nd place.
> With either, will you have the ability to try them in various places or are you stuck with a specific spot based on their size?


I'll be able to place it anywhere in the room, and will most likely setup the room based on the orientation of the speakers.


theJman said:


> I would third the NXG.


The third vote for the NXG, I guess this is a pretty easy decision then.


----------



## ZMoney (Aug 10, 2015)

I saw the JBL ES250P mentioned in a thread a long time ago by Jim. Would this ~$50 increase in price be worth it? Is it even better than the NX?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

ZMoney said:


> I saw the JBL ES250P mentioned in a thread a long time ago by Jim. Would this ~$50 increase in price be worth it? Is it even better than the NX?


Which Jim, because this one has no experience with the JBL ES250P.  A while back I was going to see about getting one for review, but the interest in that subwoofer seems to be pretty low so I didn't pursue it.


----------



## ZMoney (Aug 10, 2015)

theJman said:


> Which Jim, because this one has no experience with the JBL ES250P.  A while back I was going to see about getting one for review, but the interest in that subwoofer seems to be pretty low so I didn't pursue it.


Haha it was this Jim. It was in the discussion thread for the NX sub, someone asked for top 5 budget subs at the time. You said the JBL was gaining attention, but I didn't know if you had tested it or not. After reading reviews about it, it seems like a lot of people had problems with the amp frying on it.

Lastlly, would the 15" dayton be that much louder than the NX? With both of them being about the same wattage I wouldn't think there would be a big difference. Better to go with quality of the NX over Dayton right?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The amp wattage is only one measure of a subwoofer, so don't be mislead into thinking you can extrapolate much from just that specification. Other things come into play as well. Be that as it may...

I haven't heard the SUB-1500, but from what I've gleaned from others experience it's not quite the value the SUB-1200 is. The difference between the two doesn't appear to be as pronounced as it should be, at least not worth the additional 33% upcharge, so you might want to reconsider the SUB-1500.


----------



## ZMoney (Aug 10, 2015)

Thank you for your help Jim. I'm gonna go with the NX, with it being on sale too I won't have to use all of my $200 budget


----------

